# Post tonsillectomy hemorrhage



## trinalankford (Nov 27, 2015)

I am having difficulty finding the appropriate ICD-10 code for post tonsillectomy hemorrhage. 

Thank you!


----------



## nsteinhauser (Nov 30, 2015)

I see K91.840 ...or......T81.9XXA if initial encounter for treatment of post tonsillectomy hemorrhage.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Baxtertrout (Mar 23, 2016)

*post tonsillectomy hemorrhage*

Since tonsillitis is coded to the respiratory system I would choose J95.830, post procedure hemorrhage of a respiratory organ after a respiratory procedure.


----------



## TreeTSC2 (May 11, 2016)

I know this is late, but...since Tonsilectomy is in the Digestive System section in the CPT book I agree with K91.840-postprocedrual hemorrhage of a digestive system organ or structure following a digestive system procedure.


----------

